# [SOLVED] WD My Book, opinions ahd help, please!



## arrogantmodesty (Aug 18, 2008)

Just after my laptop decided to crash I bought a Western Digital My Book home edition 2 [500 gb] for ovbious reasons. It worked wonderfull on my desktop computer, which is also running XP, then I finally got a hold of a boto disk for windows so I could just reformat all the crap on my laptop and put windows back on. Now the external harddrive does not work.

Windows makes that little sound to say that it registers that the thing is plugged in.

windows shows it in the device manager. 

but I can not access it in windows explorer/my computer. 

frustrating, no?

anyway i have figured out my last hope is to possibly reformat the drive, can any one think of a way to pull the stuff off of it before I do this, or should I just reformat it and hope that it works again?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: WD My Book, opinions ahd help, please!*

Run WD diagnostics for the HDD. If it fails, I really doubt you can still salvage your files as it may already be a dead drive. If this is the case you may need the services of a professional that can pump out your data from a dead drive. They usually have the tools to do this.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: WD My Book, opinions ahd help, please!*

Do you have the same problem with both computers - or just the laptop?

Look in disk management (Right click "My computer" > choose "Manage" > Disk Management).
What does it say about the drive?
Please post a screenshot.

*How to post a screenshot.*


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: WD My Book, opinions ahd help, please!*

I got the PM, "Modesty", where you say the drive is unallocated in Disk management.

Follow the steps described here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/1163140-post1.html


----------



## arrogantmodesty (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. I finally got it all worked out. And then oddly enough a few hours after I got my stuff fromt he laptop onto the drive, my laptop crashed.


----------

